# Your 2654 port is not reachable. Please review your network config.



## FcKoelnUser (29. Februar 2004)

Hi, was muss ich ändern, damit ich die genannte Meldung im Esel nicht bekomme? Ich habe einen Suse Linux Rechner als Router.


----------



## Erpel (29. Februar 2004)

Was du suchst nennt sich Port-Forwarding.


----------



## FcKoelnUser (29. Februar 2004)

wo finde ich das? Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## Erpel (29. Februar 2004)

Habe keinen Linux Router, aber im Manual sollteste das finden. Deswegen kauft man ja SuSe, wegen der Dokumentation.
Oder bei google.


----------

